# Pistachio



## smoke freak (Jul 13, 2008)

We dont talk about Debbi much since she has been banned. Some think she is part of the "Axis of Evil". But I still call her MOM. Got this tip from her years ago and it took me this long to try it.

 Pistachio nut shells.

Soaked them, wrapped them in foil, and placed them on top of a few lit coals in my chargriller. The smoke smelled kinda strong so I took the cheese out after about 30 minutes. Awsome! (I hate thet word)


----------



## coyote (Jul 13, 2008)

neat..was watching the smoke comp at the rosebowl last night on the food net work. several lady BBQ pros used ground up pecan shells in foil for a small smoke..


----------



## richtee (Jul 13, 2008)

Huh...interesting! I have heard the pecan shells thing... Wonder about other nut shells?


----------



## 1894 (Jul 13, 2008)

Haven't had pistachios in a while , great excuse for getting another bag of 'em


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jul 13, 2008)

How interesteing!
I just yesterday made some fried chix with ground pistachios and tossed all the shells...drat! no worries the baby girl loves em, I will now not toss the shells!
Thanks for the new info...I can't wait to try it..perhaps with a fattie....


----------



## supervman (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow, insanely cool Dude. 
I always pitch em. 
No mo.


----------



## smoke freak (Jul 14, 2008)

Hey its a great excuse to buy more nuts. And then when ya got all these shells around, a great excuse to smoke again. Win win!


----------



## walking dude (Jul 14, 2008)

any nut shell will werk.......pecan shells ROCK......and to me, Dee Jay Debi is NOT part of the axis of evil........miss her bunches


----------



## smoke freak (Jul 14, 2008)

Im with ya Dude.


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 14, 2008)

why did she get banned and what was the duration?


----------



## walking dude (Jul 14, 2008)

for ever.........and no place to get into all that now


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 14, 2008)

Dang thats long


----------

